# Honeymoon Apiaries



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I bought a suit from them but it was *OFF* season and I am sure they are swamped now and will get to you asap.

The suit will bee worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

honeyman46408 said:


> The suit will bee worth the wait :thumbsup:


I agree. You're not dealing with a factory or large business; you're dealing with Bill, a guy with a regular job who makes great bee suits on the side. Give him time, he'll respond to your email eventually, and when you finally get your suit, you'll agree with honeyman that it was worth the wait.


----------



## Spek (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah the suit looked good on the site. 

I knew it was a part time job for him...I just thought it strange the phone numbers was n/a straight to a full voice mail. I usually call before I just pay for something but was excited about the suit and paypalled it 

I'm not to concerned now. My hive is queenless now so I got bigger problems anyway


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

I ordered a jacket and was told two weeks by Bill. It has now been over four weeks going on five. When I ordered, he told me two weeks. I thought that was awful soon and knowing he has to custom make one my size. I too have been calling each day only to have it go straight to voice mail that is full and I too have notice the site is mostly down. I am hoping that it is only because he is swamped right now and just has to catch up. My only problem is I am now without a jacket and have been putting several people off for cutouts and also harvesting my hives until the new jacket comes in. I do not know how anyone who has ever complained about dealing with Bill or the Ultra Breeze and I try to remember that as I look for patience each day and patience is something I have a hard time finding at times. lol Just remember Spek, we are one of those who waited until the busy time of year to make our orders. *Keep repeating* "Patience is a virtue." lol


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

I was just going to post the same thing. My bees arrive on Friday and I have NO Veil, no protection, nothing. I took the website at it's word when it said give it a week. I Ordered June 2nd and have sent several messages and no reply. Paypal, however has NO hesitation taking payment... I guess I will need to find another option in the next 3 days! 

If only I had some communication, I would have had time to come up with a plan B. 

Lauren


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Lauren, get on the phone and locate/contact your local bee club. there will CERTAINLY be more than one willing to loan you a veil/gloves. the people in NC are great, and beekeepers are the best. good luck,mike


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Lauren,
I do have several veils and jackets that I loan to others who visit my bee yards. My problem is my size hence the name 'BIG T'. When I was younger/smaller I could readily get a jacket or suit from anywhere but now I am reliant on a padded jacket and veil. One thing I used to do when I used to buy packages of bees was to lightly spray them with sugar water right before installing the package. I would never wear a veil and as far as I can remember, I never got stung. I'm not recommending that you not wear a veil because I don't want to be the cause of you getting stung, but instead I'm just sharing my experience with you. Mike is correct when he said someone in a local club would probably be more than happy to help you out. Just some food for thought and good luck.
Big T


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

I have one of Bill's jackets it's the the best money I've spent on beekeeping. I e-mailed him about 3 weeks ago to ask if he was still working on developing some pants to go with the jacket. I haven't heard anything back.
I hope he's hasn't gotten tangled up in his sewing machine


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I will call around. When I called the NC Agriculture Exts. office they gave me the name of the local expert. He told me to read some books and call him in the spring. SO... I built a TBH (yikes) and ordered a Russian nuc! :shhhh:I feel strange going back to him to borrow a veil now.... 

But it is worth not getting stung in the face! I will definitely carry the sugar water! I am moving a nuc into a temporary nuc box attached under my TBH in hopes they will move UP! on the other hand, the guy selling me the bees is AWESOME and is sending them in a super "Just in case" Maybe this is the case he was talking about!

I too own my own business and am constantly worried about letting people down (turns out worrying doesn't stop it from happening....) I am sure that Bill is working his hardest to make us all happy and I hope that he is able to shrug off the stress that comes from all of our expectations. It is a good problem to have, this being TOO busy,Bill! That is what I keep telling myself anyway! 

Thanks again for the newbie advise! Lauren


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Last year at this time of year, Bill was swamped also. That's when we got our jackets. You're money is safe with him, & his product is the best.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

I have NO doubts KQ6AR.
Big T


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know your situations, just an idea...
Grab a Tyvek overall from wal-mart or hardware store. Grab a bug net (if you have such things. Wear a wide brim hat. Should get you through. I am told that bees won't sting through the tyvek, but I doubt that is true all the time.

Would get you through till you get your jackets maybe?

Mike


----------



## OrionBee (May 12, 2010)

Bee warned: the Tyvek does not breathe, and in this hot weather, it will become almost unbearable to use. But the protection is unmatched


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh yeah... It is hot  The bees don't seem to mind the salt water to much 

I had a pair that ripped, so I cut the top off and tuck it in like a jacket - sometime. I will just use a veil, shirt, pants tucked in if I'm not having to do a lot.

Mike


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Spek,

I've got one of his suits,and as others here have said, it is worth the money & wait. It took about 3 weeks for mine to arrive, and that was early this year.


----------



## Spek (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Glad to hear everyone thinks its gunna be fine. Just strange no communication. If I didn't have this forum Id be really concerned with the no communication. 

Guess Ill sit back and wait


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Jean, Bill's wife. Bill passed away a week ago this past Monday. Extreamly sad news for the bee keeping world. I posted more information under the main forum page. Sad...
Big T


----------



## Spek (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Big T,
Thanks for the info, this is a big loss too all.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah I am still shocked. I just talked to him on that Monday I belive it was. What a loss. I never had the honor of meeting him in person but I loved talking to him on the phone. I am just floored. Every time I talked to him I would think about how kind his voice always sounded and what a nice guy he was. As busy of a man that he was, he would always take the time to talk with me. He will surely be missed. I just feel so bad for Jean and all of his family. May God be with them and give them the courage and strength needed.
Big T


----------

